
Uber updated its Terms of Use, has unlimited rights to modify and sell your data - passenger
https://twitter.com/Doug_Laney/status/799020701428682752
======
temporary_art
This is an inaccurate headline. The context around the pictured Terms of
Service is:

> Uber may, in Uber's sole discretion, permit you from time to time to submit,
> upload, publish or otherwise make available to Uber through the Services
> textual, audio, and/or visual content and information, including commentary
> and feedback related to the Services, initiation of support requests, and
> submission of entries for competitions and promotions ("User Content").

It isn't giving an irrevocable license to use your account data (i.e. location
data, payment, etc.), but data submitted that falls under the User Content
category above. And they actually limit it to three categories feedback,
support requests, and contests/promotions.

------
eip
Modify?

